# Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März







*Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen​*
Wie die Ostseezeitung meldet, war bei der Angler-Delegierten-Konferenz in Dummerstorf am Samstag die Fischereiaufsicht, bzw. Angriffe auf ehrenamtliche Aufseher, ein großes Thema:
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Region-Rostock/Rostock/Angriffe-bei-Angler-Kontrollen

Im Landkreis Rostock würden immer wieder Aufseher angegriffen, es gäbe daher laut dem Kreisanglerverband immer weniger Leute, die das machen wollten, was zu vermehrtem Schwarzangeln führe.

_„Sie entnehmen unsere Fische, für die wir bezahlt haben“, sagt Erich Godemann, Vorsitzender des Kreisanglerverbandes._

In Rostock selber gäbe es die Probleme weniger, hier würde dann gleich die Wasserschutzpolizei gerufen und einschreiten.

-------------------------------------------​
Unabhängig davon, wie man zu ehrenamtlichen Aufsehern steht  - viele halten sie ja für verhinderte Hilfssheriffs oder Blockwarte, es gibt viel Kritik an oft auch unsachgemäßen Kontrollen etc. - muss eines einfach ganz klar sein:
Man kann Kritik äußern, auch in harter Form!

*Was aber NIE GEHT:
Körperliche Angriffe auf Menschen.*

Davon ab:
Was ehrenamtliche Fischereiaufseher dürfen oder nicht, das ist in jedem Bundesland anders geregelt.
Es gibt zig unterschiedliche Arten der ehrenamtlichen Aufsicht (vom staatlich berufenen bis zum reinen Vereinskontrolleur) mit genau so viel unterschiedlichen Befugnissen.

Es wäre schön, wenn das in der Diskussion beachtet werden würde.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*

Zwei Punkte noch Thomas.
Eine weitere Sache sind die Dinge die kontrolliert werden sollen. 
Wenn die Aufseher das selbst nicht als wichtig oder gar falsch betrachten, wird es eben schwieriger gute Leute zu finden.
Ohne Frage wollen sie Eigentum schützen und bewahren, aber oft wurde Ihnen ja auch die Überwachung des Tierschutzrechtes ins Landesfischereirecht übertragen.


Ja und dann kommt da ja noch die Justiz.
Wenn die zu milde wirkt oder gleich fast alles einstellt, finden sich halt auch weniger Ehrenamtliche die Ihr zuarbeiten, weil sie denn Sinn nicht mehr erkennen.

 Was die Gewallt betrifft.
 Klare Sache, ist wie beim Fußball.
 Wer den Schiedsrichter nicht folgt oder Ihn gar bedroht oder schlägt, darf halt nicht mehr spielen.


----------



## HRO1961 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*

Moin,

wie überall in unserer Gesellschaft findet man unter Menschen, die mit Aufgaben betraut werden, unterschiedliche Qualitäten vor. Auch unter den Fischereiaufsehern in Deutschland und auch in unserem Kreisverband. Vereinzelt sind dann auch mangelndes Fingerspitzgefühl oder ein Überschreiten der Befugnisgrenzen zu beobachten. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die meisten Aufseher ihr Amt gut wahrnehmen. Man sollte sich bei negativen Erlebnissen schriftlich an den Kreisverband wenden. Der erwischte Fischwilderer wird dieses natürlich nicht tun. Zu körperlichen Angriffen gibt es eigentlich nicht mehr viel zu sagen. Es darf keine zwei Meinungen geben, und daher regelt so etwas auch das StGB.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> Zu körperlichen Angriffen gibt es eigentlich nicht mehr viel zu sagen. Es darf keine zwei Meinungen geben, und daher regelt so etwas auch das StGB.


So ist es. 
Ganz meine Meinung..

Zur organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei habe ich ja ein durchaus differenziertes Verhältnis, genauso zu deren Aufsehern, Kontrolleuren etc..

Dennoch - oder besser:
GERADE DESWEGEN!! darf körperliche Gewalt gegen Aufseher und Kontrolleure kein Thema sein und ist niemals gut zu heissen....


----------



## cafabu (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*

Ich selber habe so etwas noch nie beobachtet. Vieles erfährt man höheren Sagens. Kontrolleure sollen nur noch mit Hunden auftauchen, es soll sich sogar einer nur noch bewaffnet zur Kontrolle begeben etc. Aber eben nur von anderen gehört. Das eigene Wahrnehmen besteht darin das ich schon lange nicht mehr von einzelnen ehrenamtlichen kontrolliert worden bin (HH Elberaum), im Gegensatz zu früher. Der letzte Ehrenamtliche erzählte bei einer Kontrolle vor einigen Jahren, dass er vor der Kontrolle entscheidet ob er es alleine macht, oder im Vorweg Polizeiunterstützung anfordert. Jetzt sind es Kontrollen von behördlichen Fischreiaufsehern. 3 bis 4 Männer in schwarzen Uniformen. Aufgerüstet wie Polizisten mit einem sehr einschüchternden Verhalten. Leider halten die sich mit Auskünften sehr bedeckt.
Vielleicht gibt es bei uns ja Kontrolleure die mit eigenen Erfahrungen mehr Licht ins Dunkel bringen können. Eventuell auch eine Umfrage ob jemand bei der Ausführung einer Kontrolle schon mal mit Gewalt (ev. auch Differenzierter) konfrontiert worden ist oder nicht.


----------



## Franky (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*



cafabu schrieb:


> Jetzt sind es Kontrollen von behördlichen Fischreiaufsehern. 3 bis 4 Männer in schwarzen Uniformen. Aufgerüstet wie Polizisten mit einem sehr einschüchternden Verhalten. Leider halten die sich mit Auskünften sehr bedeckt.



An- bzw. Übergriffe sind nicht disktutabel, ist ja mal klar. Aber bei solchen Entwicklungen wird mir ein wenig mulmig. Jeden Angler als potentiellen Gewalttäter anzusehen ist ebenso nicht "akzeptabel".


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*



Franky schrieb:


> An- bzw. Übergriffe sind nicht disktutabel, ist ja mal klar. Aber bei solchen Entwicklungen wird mir ein wenig mulmig. *Jeden Angler als potentiellen Gewalttäter anzusehen ist ebenso nicht "akzeptabel".*


in keinster Weise, Franky, in keinster Weise!!!!!!!!!

Sollte darauf abgezielt werden, würd ich nur noch k.....................................


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*



cafabu schrieb:


> . Jetzt sind es Kontrollen von behördlichen Fischreiaufsehern. 3 bis 4 Männer in schwarzen Uniformen. Aufgerüstet wie Polizisten mit einem sehr einschüchternden Verhalten. Leider halten die sich mit Auskünften sehr bedeckt.



Hast du die selber gesehen und erlebt oder gehören diese auch zu dem von dir gehörten?


----------



## Fr33 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*

Ich kenne das leider eher so, dass aufgrund von Auseinandersetzungen am Wasser oftmals gar nicht mehr kontrolliert wird - oder, und das ist der Hammer, von den Behörden inkl. Polizei, WAPO usw. gezielt weg geguckt wird. Gruppen von Anglern werden links liegen gelassen.... wenn dann werden nur 1-2 Mann kontrolliert. Ist auch bekannt und gerade bei uns im Rhein-Main Gebiet ein Problem. 

 Ich kann verstehen, dass den Job (meist ehrenamtlich) keiner mehr machen will. Trifft man den Falschen liegt man im Wasser oder hat bestenfalls ein paar Blessuren. Mit Pech kommen Stichwaffen, Baseballschläger oder gar Schusswaffen zum Einsatz .....


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*

Gewalt gegen Fischereiaufseher geht GAR NICHT und bringt auch nix:

Sollte man es mal mit einem willkürlichregelauslegenden Selbsternannt-Sonnengott zu tun bekommen, am besten selbst die Polizei zwecks Klärung rufen

--> diese klärt denjenigen dann entsprechend auf und kann bei besonders miesem Benehmen ggf. dann auch gleich ne Anzeige von Anglerseite aufnehmen.

Das haut viel mehr rein als demjenigen eine reinzuhauen - denn dann wird er ganz offiziell sowie legal zurechtgestutzt und eventuell auch noch seinen Kontrolleursposten los.

Dies tut nem Profilierungssüchtigen mit Kompensationskomplex dann viel mehr weh als ein blaues Auge (denn er will ja schließlich "was zu sagen haben")

--> zumal auch seine sich normal und höflich benehmenden Kontrolleurskollegen (die wie in anderen Bereichen auch immer den Großteil stellen) kein Interesse daran haben dürften, dass ihr Ruf allgemein noch weiter beschädigt wird.

Somit macht eine offizielle Klärung dann weitaus mehr Sinn, um das Kontrolleurswesen zu ent-sonnengotten bzw. solche Typen zu "entmachten".

Wenn derjenige aber ne Schelle kassiert, werden sich seine Kollegen wiederum automatisch mit ihm solidarisieren

--> Schläge bzw. andere Formen von Gewalt sind daher ohnehin vollkommen sinnlos, da sie genau das Gegenteil des "Erwünschten" bewirken und nur eine allgemeine Radikalisierung vorantreiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*

Danke an den pirschenden Hirsch - sehr gutes Statement!
Ganz meine Meinung..


----------



## Weißtanne (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*

Dieses Verhalten den Kontrolleuren gegenüber spiegelt doch den Trend in unserer Gesellschaft wieder.Wie oft hörst und siehst du dass die Feuerwehr ,Rettungssanitäter und Polizisten bei ihrer Arbeit behindert oder gar angegriffen werden.
In meinem Angelgebiet gibt es einen Kontrolleur ,weit jenseits der 70 Jahre, der kein Problem damit hat alleine auch Gruppen betrunkener Osteuropäer zu kontrollieren und bei Bedarf dann die Polizei um Hilfe zu bitten.Der lässt auch schon mal eine 5 gerade sein aber bei gravierenden Verfehlungen kennt der keine Gnade und es gibt eine Anzeige.Ihm ist noch nie etwas passiert weil er höflich,mit Fachkentnissen aber resolut auftritt.#6


----------



## Mollebulle (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*

Wie ist die Welt bei uns im äußersten Süden noch in Ordnung ....
Kontrolle vom ( deutschen) Staatlichen Fischereiaufseher von Boot zu Boot, jeder Kontrollierte weiß worum es geht und hat alles parat (Papiere und ggf. den Fang) keine Maulerei und (so ich weiß) keine Handgreiflichkeiten ....
>>>>> wär auch schwierig auf´m See von Boot zu Boot mit Zeugen in der Nähe  !!!<<<<
Die Kontrolle vom (schweizer) Fischereiaufseher läüft noch etwas "genauer" ab, der läßt sich wirklich alles zeigen was mit der Angelei zu tun hat -auch nicht schlecht -auch wenn´s etwas nervig (zeitaufwändig) ist ....
Aber, wo Vorschriften bestehen braucht es  auch eine Kontrolle - sonst hält sich ja niemand dran (Erfahrung berufsbedingt!) 
.
Abschließend noch bemerkt:   Kontrolle mit gegenseitigem Respekt und der geboten Freundlichkeit/Höflichkeit ist auf jeden Fall erforderlich und dient dem geltenden Rechtsempfinden aller Beteiligten.....
GEWALT ist in keinem Fall tolerierbar ...
Grüße
Molle


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich kenne das leider eher so, dass aufgrund von Auseinandersetzungen am Wasser oftmals gar nicht mehr kontrolliert wird - oder, und das ist der Hammer, von den Behörden inkl. Polizei, WAPO usw. gezielt weg geguckt wird. Gruppen von Anglern werden links liegen gelassen.... wenn dann werden nur 1-2 Mann kontrolliert. Ist auch bekannt und gerade bei uns im Rhein-Main Gebiet ein Problem.
> 
> Ich kann verstehen, dass den Job (meist ehrenamtlich) keiner mehr machen will. Trifft man den Falschen liegt man im Wasser oder hat bestenfalls ein paar Blessuren. Mit Pech kommen Stichwaffen, Baseballschläger oder gar Schusswaffen zum Einsatz .....



Ohoh

Manches liesst sich als ob Mord und Todschlag an unseren Gewässern herrscht.
Ich denke der überwiegende Teil der Überprüfungen erfolgt friedlich und artet nicht in Gewalt und diversen Beleidigungen aus.

Auch ich bin schon mehrfach darauf angesprochen worden einen "Aufseherschein" zu machen. Habe mehrfach dankend abgelehnt. Nicht aus Angst vor Gewalt sondern aus Prinziep.

Ich werde keinen LFV in NRW in seiner anglerfeindlichen Politik unterstützen.
(Diese Einstellung teilen viele in meinem Anglerbekanntenkreis)


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich werde keinen LFV in NRW in seiner anglerfeindlichen Politik unterstützen.
> (Diese Einstellung teilen viele in meinem Anglerbekanntenkreis)


#6#6#6


----------



## Mozartkugel (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Dies tut nem Profilierungssüchtigen mit Kompensationskomplex dann viel mehr weh als ein blaues Auge (denn er will ja schließlich "was zu sagen haben")



An einem See haben wir auch so einen Blockwart. Er hat ganz klar eine an der Klatsche. Ist nicht nur meine Meinung, sondern andere denken das auch. Er führt u.a. eine (schwarze) Liste mit Leuten die er nicht mehr am Wasser sehen möchte. Wenn ihm was nicht passt z.B. das man seiner Meinung nach zu oft angelt, werden einem schnell Dinge unterstellt die natürlich nicht stimmen. In seinem früheren Beruf hatte er vermutlich nicht viel zu sagen und jetzt macht er einen auf Sheriff.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> An einem See haben wir auch so einen Blockwart. Er hat ganz klar eine an der Klatsche. Ist nicht nur meine Meinung, sondern andere denken das auch. Er führt u.a. eine (schwarze) Liste mit Leuten die er nicht mehr am Wasser sehen möchte. Wenn ihm was nicht passt z.B. das man seiner Meinung nach zu oft angelt, werden einem schnell Dinge unterstellt die natürlich nicht stimmen. In seinem früheren Beruf hatte er vermutlich nicht viel zu sagen und jetzt macht er einen auf Sheriff.


dagegen kann man angehen einfach die polizei rufen denn mobbing ist mitlerweile strafbar.dann ist es ein vereinsaufseher oder ein staatlich berufener?dann bei der behörde melden.

Also ich habe keine Probleme bei Kontrollen und man muß auch nicht gleich mit Kanonen nach Spatzen schießen ...jeder kann mal seine Papiere vergessen ja dann fährt er halt sofort nach Hause und holt sie da muß ich keine Strafanzeige schreiben wenn er sie am selben Tag noch vorzeigt....aber veräppeln lasse ich mich auch nicht und anbrüllen schon gar nicht und bei Weigerung wird einfach die Polizei gerufen dann bekomme ich die Papiere und sie gehen dann zum Amt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*

Moin esox02,
ja wir angler haben die papiere dabei!

machen uns ja schlau und bei einer kontrolle kommen ein paar schöne sprüche und zum schluß ein petri heil



|wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ohoh
> 
> Manches liesst sich als ob Mord und Todschlag an unseren Gewässern herrscht.
> Ich denke der überwiegende Teil der Überprüfungen erfolgt friedlich und artet nicht in Gewalt und diversen Beleidigungen aus.
> ...


 

 Ganz so schlimm ist es nat nicht. Liegt aber daran, dass eben einfach weg gesehen wird. Dann passiert eben auch nix. Mir haben vor Jahren schon 2 Beamte von der WAPO (Autostreife) am Rhein wortwörlich gesagt - dass es das Leben nicht Wert sei, bestimmte Anglergruppen zu kontrollieren. Sicherheit geht vor, Verstärkung schickt da auch erstmal keiner und die Strafe bei Vergehen zahlen die eh nicht.....


----------



## willmalwassagen (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*

2 Seiten lang wird gejammert. Kein einziger konkreter Fall eines Angriffes genannt. 
20 Jahre Vereinskontrolle an unseren Gewässern, auch mit Nichtmitgliedern unter den Anglern aus vielen Nationen, bevorzugt Osteuropa.
Kein Angriff bisher auf Kontrolleure. Dumme Worte von Dummen und Betrunkenen gab  es schon. Da ist dann die Karte weg oder dazu eine jahrelange Sperre. Gab es auch wenige Male. 
Und jetzt nennt mal konkrete Fälle von Angriffen auf Kontrlleuereoder hört mit diesem unsäglichen Gelaber auf.


----------



## Dakarangus (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*

Es scheint für einen nicht kleinen Teil unserer Zunftskollegen eine ehrverletzende Zumutung zu sein, mal den Angelschein und Erlaubnisschein zeigen zu müssen.
Dann muss sich künstlich aufgeregt werden und die Kontrolle als große Belästigung und Gängelung dargestellt werden.

Diesen Höhlenmenschen ist offenbar nicht klar, dass sie ihre Papiere gut verkramt in der Angeltasche haben und nicht von weitem sichtbar auf dem Rücken klebend, so dass sich eine Kontrolle keineswegs erübrigt... #d


----------



## donak (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Gewalt gegenüber Kontrolleuren natürlich nicht geht, das ist mal klar.

Manches Verhalten von Kontrolleuren ist aber auch unter aller Kanone, meines Erachtens.

Bei uns im Verein haben wir zum Beispiel auch solche, die gerade 18 sind, Führerschein haben und dann den Kontroletti zu Zweit raushängen lasen, das nervt schon, wenn man spinnender Weise am See unterwegs ist und die genau wissen, dass man Papiere hat.

Dann bin ich an einem See vom Nachbarverein 2mal kontrolliert worden, einmal an nem Sonntag wir waren zu zweit, dann kam der Vorsitzende vom Verein vom Frühschoppen aus der nahgelegenen Kneipe und hat nur mich mit der übelsten Fahne kontrolliert und mir dann mitgeiteilt, dass ich das Prüfungszeugnis nicht mitführen sollte, dass wenn ich das verliere es keine neues geben würde. (Bei uns reicht aber das Prüfungszeugnis, wenn man keinem Verein zugehörig ist und natürlich gibt es bei Verlust ein neues.) Mein Kollege der in Sichtweite war, wurde nicht kontrolliert.

Dann am gleichen Gewässer, Angeln mit Frau und Kumpel vom Ufer aus auf Friedfisch, haben wir schön ein paar Fische gefangen, und einen Bootsangler beobachtet, der wie ein wilder den See beackert hat, aber nicht einen Biss verzeichnen konnte. Nachdem er sein Boot wieder aus dem Wasser hatte, verwickelte er uns in Smalltalk und guckte dann auf meine Fische und fragte dann ob die überhaupt maßig wären, das machte er 2 Mal und ich entgegnete ihm immer:" Ja sind sie", dann fragte er nochmal ob ich sicher bin, dass die maßig sind, darauf habe ich ihn dann gefragt ob er die nachmessen will, dann sagte er ja und zeigte uns sein Marke.

Er war dann aber ziemlich verdutzt, dass wir alle einen Schein und Gastkarte vorzeigen konnten und nicht mal alle erlaubten Ruten nutzten. Nachgemessen hat er dann nicht mehr. Mir ging das schon auf den Keks, denn man hat die Leute erst zu kontrollieren und nicht erst in einen Smalltalk zu verwickeln und dann á la Kommisar die Marken zu zücken.

Und dann hatte ich noch ein Erlebnis in Hannover, wo ich mich mit einem Köderbau Kollegen zum Angeln getroffen habe und wir an so einem See in einer Kleingartenanlage waren, natürlich mit Gastkarte und Fischereischein und mich dann so ein alter Herr, der mit dem Rad angefahren kam, zwischen 70 und 80 ansprach,  den man kaum verstehen konnte. Ich hatte dann aber begriffen dass er die Papiere sehen wollte, welche er dann auch bekam. Mein Kollege hingegen dachte aber, da will uns einer irgendwie "anlabern" und war schon leicht aggro, weil der den gar nicht als Kontrolleur wahrgenommen hat. Bis ich ihm das dann verklickert habe. Die Kontrolle der Papiere hat wirklich lange gedauert und dann musste der alte Mann nur noch das Datum und Unterschrift eintragen, dass hat bestimmt bei jedem noch 5 Minuten gedauert und war nict lesbar, weill der anscheineind an Parkinson gelitten hat, oder ähnliches, so unkotrolliert hat der gezittert. Soll auch nicht abwertend klingen, aber ich denke solche Leute sollten auch nicht kontrollieren dürfen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*

Es mag ja Kontrolleure geben die sich aufspielen wie sonst was, aber das es zu schlägereien kommt hab ich noch nicht gehört.
Und jemand der sich bei einer Kontrolle nicht im Griff hat, und sei sie auch noch so provokant, dem gehört lebenslang der Schein entzogen fertig.
Übrigens hatte ich bis jetzt durchweg nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*

Da wird ein Problem in einer Zeitung vom Kreisangelverband angesprochen, dass Kontrolleure, die ehrenamtlich nichts anderes machen als Fischwache also das Eigentum von Anglern bewachen, angegriffen werden
und es wird von @Thomas gierig als Chance aufgegriffen, bewußt manipulativ es so formuliert zu kommentieren, dass bereits beim Lesen des Posting klar war, worauf das hinauslaufen soll.
Geschickt durch Impule gesteuert, den Spieß umdrehen lassend, geht es gegen die eigene Zunft, gegen Angler.
Da kann sogar die Verbandspolitik noch davon lernen ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*

...........und der erste spruch,
na endlich mal ne kontrolle , dachte schon ich kaufe die marke umsonst jedes jahr.
S-H


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*

Was Politessen widerfährt wird wohl Fischereiaufsehern nicht erspart bleiben.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*

Babs wäre bestimmt auch ein söne...:mFischereiaufseherin


----------



## cafabu (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Hast du die selber gesehen und erlebt oder gehören diese auch zu dem von dir gehörten?



Nein, in den letzten 2 Jahren 3 mal selbst erlebt. Im Hamburger Gesetz haben die Jungs sogar weitreichende Befugnisse, was sie auch ohne Polizeiunterstützung machen dürfen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Babs wäre bestimmt auch ein söne...:mFischereiaufseherin



Dürfte sogar im Sinne der Kontrolle bei mir einen EKG machen :m


----------



## fischbär (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*

Reißt Euch mal zusammen, wir sind nicht vorm Köllner Hauptbahnhof!


----------



## Zander Jonny (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Babs wäre bestimmt auch ein söne...:mFischereiaufseherin



Nee, dann prügeln sich die Angler untereinander um eine Kontrolle :m


----------



## Zander Jonny (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Babs wäre bestimmt auch ein söne...:mFischereiaufseherin



Außerdem könnten es Angler falsch verstehen wen Babsi sagt holt mal eure Ruten raus :q


----------



## Hecht32 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*

Kontrollieren ist mehr als nur zu überprüfen ob alles passt!
Miteinander Reden, Fachsimpeln, Sorgen und Nöte anhören, und und und!
Wir haben über 1000 Mitglieder und es gibt übers Jahr gesehen nur eine gute Handvoll Vorfälle. Handgreiflichkeiten so gut wie nie!
Ich sage nur:" Wie man in den Wald..." 
Das Problem ist das der Respekt vor Autorität fehlt. Auch hier im Forum. 
Aussagen wie "Blockwart" oder:" Man kann Kritik äußern, auch in harter Form!"  sind meiner Meinung nach kontraproduktiv! 
"Wasch mir den Pelz aber mach mich nicht naß" Jeder möchte Ordnung aber nur wenn es ihn nicht beschneidet. 
Leider gibt es immer mehr Leute die sich nichts sagen lassen wollen bzw. meinen sie können alles machen.

Diese Menschen sollen bitte keinem Hobby nachgehen in dem es Regeln gibt!

In den Ballungsgebieten und mit einigen Randgruppen gibt es schon lange Schwierigkeiten. Auch bei uns, im tiefsten Bayern! 
Die unterstützung durch die Polizei ist eher suboptimal, da viel zu wenig Personal vorhanden ist. 

Abhilfe schaffen ev. nur gut ausgesuchte und geschulte Fischereiaufseher und Kontrollen zu zweit.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*

Das hier mittlerweile öfter angesprochene Kontrollwesen im Angelverein sehe ich mittlerweile immer von 2 Seiten, das machts aber dummerweise kein bisschen leichter  

Auf der einen Seite ist der Aufseher. Ihm muss das nötige Rüstzeug, also die rechtlichen Befugnisse mitgegeben werden, damit er tatsächlich auch effektiv Kontrollen durchführen kann. 
Darüberhinaus muss er sich auch auf die Solidarität und Unterstützung desjenigen der ihn beauftragt, also des Vereinsvorstands, verlassen können. 
Manchmal fehlen den Aufsehern die enstprechenden rechtlichen Befugnisse und fast noch schlimmer, die Rückendeckung des Vorstands. 
Wie soll er kontrollieren wenn er sich weder auf die Rechtssicherheit oder auf die Rückendeckung seiner Auftraggeber verlassen kann. Das ist dann nur frustrierend. Das kanns nicht sein. 

Auf der anderen Seite steht der Kontrollierte. Gerade innerhalb eines Angelvereins der für sich demokratische Strukturen und Grundwerte in Anspruch nimmt, MUSS es dem Kontrollierten auch möglich sein sich angemessen zum Sachverhalt äußern zu können und unberechtigten Maßnahmen gegen ihn zu widersprechen. Und zwar OHNE dass ihm das nachteilig ausgelegt wird. Auch dafür hat der Vereinsvorstand, zumindest nach meiner Meinung, zu sorgen. 
Denn wenn das nicht gegeben ist, sind wir im Bereich der Willkür und das kanns definitiv auch nicht sein. 

Das unter einen Hut zu kriegen ist ne ziemliche Herausforderung. 
Am einfachsten macht mans dem Vereinsvorstand wohl, wenn sich Aufseher und Angler gegenseitig mit dem nötigen Respekt gegenübertreten.


----------



## Dingsens (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*

Ich habe es heute Morgen beim Frühstück in der Zeitung gelesen.
Allerdings fand ich es schon einigermaßen merkwürdig. |kopfkrat
In Rostock gibt es diese Probleme (bei über 7000!! kontrollierten Anglern) anscheinend so gut wie gar nicht, außerhalb der Stadtmauern (bei ein paar hundert Kontrollen) aber wesentlich häufiger? 
Hmmm, das hat schon einen faden Beigeschmack.
Denn solche Vorfälle wären (bei gehäufterem Auftreten) doch mit Sicherheit medial wahrnehmbar oder zumindest in den Angelläden im Gespräch gewesen.
Und gerade zu Zeiten multimedialer Verbreitungsmöglichkeiten wäre sowas garantiert mal zu hören/lesen gewesen.
Zumal der Herr ja auch keinen einzigen konkreten Fall genannt hat, bzw. keine Vorfälle oder etwaige Verfahren zu erlesen waren.

Wie gesagt, ich betrachte das SEEEHR skeptisch, lasse mich aber gerne durch klare Fakten überzeugen.


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*

Also ich mache den Job des Staatlichen Fischereiaufsehers jetzt das dritte Jahr und muß sagen, das ich noch keine aggressiven Angler, ob Vereins,- Gastkarten,- oder Schwarzangler vor mir hatte. Und ich musste schon eine Menge Anzeigen schreiben. Es kommt natürlich auch immer darauf an, wie man sich seinem Gegenüber verhält. 
Ich versuche immer meine Kontrollen Sachlich, ohne Emotionen oder Anfeindungen und Beleidigungen zu gestalten. Der Respekt seinem Gegenüber muß immer gegeben sein. 
Und sollte es wirklich mal jemand drauf anlegen mir "Dumm" zu kommen, werde ich die Kontrolle abbrechen, mich zurückziehen und Amtshilfe bei der Polizei holen.

Aber meistens laufen die Kontrollen bei mir so ab, das ich mich als Fischereiaufseher vorstelle, die Kontrolle durchführe, anschließend noch um Tips bzgl. des Gewässers und der Hot Spots gefragt werde, noch ein wenig Smalltalk halte und dann weiter gehe.
Auch mit Osteuropäern hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine Auseinandersetzungen am Wasser. Im Gegenteil, oftmals werde ich zu einem Umtrunk eingeladen, den ich jedoch immer dankend ablehne.  Und sollte ich wirklich mal ein ungutes Gefühl vor einer Kontrolle haben weil es gilt mehrere "Verdächtige" Angler zu kontrollieren, so haben wir bei uns eine WhatsApp-Gruppe für Fischereiaufseher eingerichtet, bei der jeder der Gruppe vorher um Verstärkung anfragen kann ohne die Polizei unnötig zu bemühen. Das hat bis heute auch super geklappt. Wir konnten dadurch schon einige schwarze Schafe erwischen.


----------



## thanatos (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*

Dazu fällt mir nur ein " wie man in den Wald hinein ruft so 
 schallt es heraus " 
 Ansonsten fällt mir nix ein was einen friedlichen Angler 
 aggressiv machen könnte.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*

Ich war selber mal ehrenamtlicher Fischereiaufseher. Angegriffen wurde ich zwar nie. habe es allerdings aufgegeben da keine Unterstuetzung vom Landesverband, Polizei oder vom Gericht gab. 
selbst Wiederholungstaeter wuerden mit einer Verwarnung nach Hause geschickt.  Spende meine Zeit lieber beim Angeln und muss sagen das ich das letzte Mal kontrolliert wurde in Deutschland vor 20 Jahren


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*



> Ich kenne das leider eher so, dass aufgrund von Auseinandersetzungen am  Wasser oftmals gar nicht mehr kontrolliert wird - oder, und das ist der  Hammer, von den Behörden inkl. Polizei, WAPO usw. gezielt weg geguckt  wird



Ich hab früher einige Jahre am Main geangelt, da konnte man zuletzt auch diesen Eindruck gewinnen. Deshalb bin ich dort auch nicht mehr unterwegs.

Ich kenne auch einen hiesigen Verein, der eine bestimmte Gewässerstrecke nicht mehr kontrolliert und nicht mehr besetzt. Die Mitglieder wurden auch gebeten, sich verdächtigen Personen besser nicht zu nähern.

Da brodelt dann natürlich die Gerüchteküche, aber von konkreten, gerichtsverwertbaren Übergriffen hab ich noch nichts gehört.



> selbst Wiederholungstaeter wuerden mit einer Verwarnung nach Hause geschickt.



Dass in ca 85% der Anzeigen wegen Fischwilderei kein Verfahren eröffnet wird, trägt sicher nicht zur Motivation der Ordnungskräfte bei.


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*

Angriffe gehen ja mal gar nicht. Aber auch ich habe mich schon an einem Möchtegernsheriff "gerächt", der Typ, er war damals schon unter den Anglern berüchtigt ob seiner falschen Verdächtigungen und er hatte auch dabei einige blaue Augen abbekommen, benahm sich wie die Axt im Walde. Na jedenfals, war ich der erste in der Reihe. Alles sowei in Ordnung. Also zog er weiter zum nächsten. Alles in meiner Hörweite. Bei mir hatte er sich ja noch benommen, aber bei den nächsten hatte er es übertrieben. Das waren noch Kidis. Er war ja nun mit dem Boot gekommen und hatte angelegt. Ich hin und dessen Kahn losgebunden und zugeschaut, wie das Boot die Havel runtertrieb. War schon lustig, wie man seine Papiere fliegen sah und ihn mit einem Flachköpper hinterherspringen sah. Da er nicht aus eigener Kraft wieder ins Boot kam, musste er mit dem Kahn im Schlepptau ans Land schwimmen. Laut fluchend aber uns in Ruhe lassend, zog er von dannen. Wenn man sein Boot nicht richt anknotet kann sowas schon mal passieren.:vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Dass in ca 85% der Anzeigen wegen Fischwilderei kein Verfahren eröffnet wird, trägt sicher nicht zur Motivation der Ordnungskräfte bei.



Hat aber nix damit zu tun, dass der Geschädigte unabhängig von der Strafverfolgung durch die Behörden Klage einreichen kann. Dann muss ein Verfahren eröffnet werden. Macht bloß kaum einer.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen*

Hallo,

an einem der Gewässer, die ich befische, wurde vor einem Jahr ein Fischereiaufseher bei einem Kontrollgang verprügelt.
Seitdem hab ich ihn nicht mehr gesehen.

Ich finde es schade, dass es zu solchen Vorfällen kommt, denn ich halte Kontrollen schon für wichtig. Kontrolleure genießen mein Ansehen und meinen Respekt. 

Den Betroffenen speziell vermisse ich aber nicht.


@Ralle


> Hat aber nix damit zu tun, dass der Geschädigte unabhängig von der Strafverfolgung durch die Behörden Klage einreichen kann.Macht bloß kaum einer.



Wundert mich nicht. Für nen Zivilprozess müsste man bei Fischwilderei erstmal nen Schaden nachweisen, die Kosten vorfinanzieren und wenn nichts bei rauskommt, bleibt man auf den Kosten sitzen. Sollte man verlieren, kämen auch noch die Anwaltskosten des Gegeners dazu. Da überlegt man schon, ob man Geld, Zeit und Nerven investieren will.


----------

